# Starter Set trade?



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

well assuming the rumors of of the 6th Ed. starter are true, would someone be interested in trading the BA half for the CSM? after i learn how to play Id like to build up on the CSM


or would it make more sense to just get the CSM Battalion?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I would actually be quite willing to do that.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

it comes out in September, i should be able to get it sometime before Christmas "gotta save up a bit" I'll assemble both armies but leave the DA unpainted, then maybe a week or so after that I feel I'll have the rules down "kinda" I can contact you then if you'd like?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, just let me know when you get it. I should be getting mine shortly after its released.


----------

